# Sewing building



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Looks like this might be my building, going Mon. to make the down payment on it. It's a 12 X 20, already insulated walls and top, with two shelves. My husband will have to wire it, then we'll have to put up drywall. Later we'll put in a window in each end. Buil I reall like the wide door and metel roof.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice! I know you are going to enjoy it. The electricity is finally hooked up in mine and I am slowly moving out to it and can already tell it is going to be my wonderful little place to go and work. I thought about drywall but instead I have the walls covered with insulation (sound proofing) board that I wrapped in flannel to use as bulletin boards and quilt layouts. I really don't know what the board is called but it is lightweight and is going to be super handy to be able to just stick stuff anyplace!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That sounds interesting on the flannel wrapped insulation board. I know you will be glad to get all moved in. It's probably gonna be a month before they bring this one out. It's a repo, but we're having to split the down payment into two payments. Being on SS our checks only go so far. But maybe now I can get some work done without having to spend it all on gas. 

I have ALmost enough floor tile to put down. My dil lays tile for a living and when they have leftovers she can keep them. She gave me 5 boxes of the comercial vinyl. It's 3 different colors, but I don't care. At least the green plywood will be covered. I'll have to get her to get me another box as soon as they do another tile job.

Also the same lady I'm getting the quilting machine from is gonna let me have her cutting table. It's 5' wide by 9' long. That way if I get drapes to do I'll have the table to do them on.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sounds awesome! How are you going to move that big building?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The company we're buying it from will be delivering, and setting it up.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I envy you, it looks wonderful. I am sure you will get it fixed up all nice & homey.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds very nice. That wide door will come in handy, moving your commercial machines in, for sure.

CC- Pic's????


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, ruby...that is wonderful!!! I can't even imagine having all that space. Congratulations!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm jealous. Enough said.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Every quilters dream, a room for all your stuff to be out so you don't have to dig through anything


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We found out today we really are getting it. Wasn't sure for a while. When we went yesterday to pay the down payment we found out the "Special was for March". But she had called us about it on Sat., we couldn't go in on Sat. to make the payment. When she tried entering the down payment amount it wouldn't take it because it was April 2. So she talked to the owner of the company and since all their phone calls are recorded and she did call on the 31st of March and we told her we did want it, they honored the special. If they hadn't honored it, it would have been over 600. down, as it is we're getting it for 399. down.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Congratulations Ruby. I know you will enjoy it. I bought a building several months ago also and we have been fixing it up. We are finished except for insulating and putting up the ceiling but, I am moving in and will do the ceiling later. I started moving my stuff yesterday and will finish it today and start organizing it. I have a couple cabinets to be put in this sunday when my DS comes so can't really finish organizing until that is done. I don't know how to post pictures but it seems like a good time to learn so I'm going to take some today and give it a try. We should all be very productive now. CC, looking forward to seeing some pics of yours soon also.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ruby - that is so neat. I especially am happy they honored the special.

Keep us posted on how the customization and moving in happens.

And I'm green with envy, too.


----------

